# Lawn Leveling - Pre Grass



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

For those that had build their lawn from scratch, or Reno'd an older uneven bumpy lawn. How did you rectifying the unevenness? I'm prepping for sod and would like to hear how other had done it.

My lawn has some large sweeping hills and lows. Without bringing in a box drag I decided to go the route of a soil condition aka Harley rake aka box rake aka power rake. It's suppose to give me best of 2 worlds providing a level surface and a nice 2" top soil.

Those that have used the said machine. Did it work well? Or do you recommend something else to make an even grade in a yard.?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz_v89Fhamc


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I used one to prepare for my renovation and it made all the difference. Definitely the right tool for the job. I followed it with a drag mat to smooth everything out.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Tellycoleman and @Movingshrub have also used them.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've used one several times. I did pre-sprinkler install cause how much I needed to change, post sprinkler install to put everything back in the trenches, assist with settling, and try to level it all out, and when renovating my front yard.

Each time I used one on a dingo or ditch witch sized piece of equipment. It was a lot easier to operate, less expensive, and was light enough that I could tow it hope with my own vehicle versus a skid steer or front end loader where I was going to need more truck than I had.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, +1 to the drag mat afterwards.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I've used one several times.
> 
> Each time I used one on a dingo or ditch witch sized piece of equipment.


Did you feel like the toro was adequate? If you had a skid steer do you think it would of been beneficial?

I can only find the dingo to rent in my area. Surprisingly the larger soil conditioners are not common in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The dingo was great for me. I was able to get in smaller spaces, it was less expensive, and easy for me to tow.

My entire yard is 1/3rd of an acre, but my sections are 4500 sqft, 1500 sqft, and 7000 sqft. I had to navigate about fence gate openings, trees, clearance between trees and the fence, etc.

I think a skid steer or front end loader would have been too much considering the layout. With that being said, it might have been quicker but I don't know how much quicker. @AZChemist


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I actually sell this type of equipment for a living. Harley rakes are generally used for leveling and rock removal pre-sod installation. Final grade work can also be done with box blade on a small compact tractor. The track loader/Harley rake is a very aggressive approach. If you are wanting to re-grade your entire yard, this is the fastest way to do this. you will aslo have issues with soil compaction and access due to the size and weight. If this option is hard to find, There are also 3 pt mounted Harley rakes for small tractors or a mini dingo with Harley rake attachment. Looking at all of your pictures, If it was me, I would rent a powered dethatcher first and hit the high spots hard, then I would hit the low spots with an 80/20 topsoil/sand mix. I always hate to see all your hardwork get torn up for no reason.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I had bare dirt without any active roots/growth. I swapped between a hand rake, greens mower and a bluebird dethatcher set 1/2in below grade.

A Harley rake would be great on a existing lawn. I wish they made a stand on mower like the grandstand with a Harley rake/dethather/broom/snowblower.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> The track loader/Harley rake is a very aggressive approach. If you are wanting to re-grade your entire yard, this is the fastest way to do this.


Perfect. That's exactly what I'm after. My lawn is PRG which will be dying by end of month. I want to resurface the lawn to make way for TifGrand. It doesn't have to be level. Just looking for flat.

I have a dethatcher and verticutter as well but with a harder clay soil it does not penetrate as deeply as one may think out here.


----------

